

Node.js modules you should know about: redis - jix81
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/nodejs-modules-redis/

======
igorgue
Off-topic.

Don't get me wrong I love Redis, but this is the library that made me hate the
nesting nastiness of Node.js... And basically I stopped writing Node.js after
that project.

And yes, I tried the "create a bunch of little callback functions" trick, and
it just doesn't feels right, IMHO is still hard to read.

~~~
pkrumins
That's why you use flow control libraries such as
<https://github.com/substack/node-seq> or
<https://github.com/creationix/step>.

------
md224
Great series. I wonder if he plans to cover NowJS?

~~~
pkrumins
Maybe!

